# Mantids from Cyprus



## McFly (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi

I was since one months in Cyprus . So in mantids, we can see Iris oratoria , Mantis religiosa and Sphodromantis viridis. I haven't see other species.

Lots of pics :

Mantis religiosa female:







One of the plants where I found the mantids ( Iris oratoria and Sphodromantis viridis ):






Young Sphodromantis viridis:






Adult male:






Young L2:






Adult female:






Iris oratoria adult female:






Bye  

Nico


----------



## Samzo (Nov 22, 2005)

That's well cool Nico, ncie job. How did you see them on those plants, we you passing by or were you actuly looking for them?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 22, 2005)

amazingly camouflaged Sphodromantis viridis adult male


----------



## Ian (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice nico! Some good pix there. How any you see all in all?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## McFly (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi guys

In fact, I know the plants where they where. Therefore, I leaned towards the plant, and I looked at if I saw an abdomen. Unfortunately, it was not frankly easy... thus one must be armed with patience. The young mantids hide in the foliage, but the adults are on the top of the plant generally, therefore it is rather easy to find them. There is no special technique in fact... it is necessary right well to open the eye

Bye

Nico


----------



## Brandon (Nov 23, 2005)

Cool pictures :wink:


----------

